# Melafix



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

If Melafix is an antibacterial formula does it kill your beneficial bacteria?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

im pretty sure it will not


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I used it a few times with no problems to my filters, just make sure you don't have any carbon in your filter it will just take the med out


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------

